

The Future of Web 3.0 According to Yahoo - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/yahoo_the_future_of_web_30.php

======
danielh
It comes down to even more APIs while giving the user control over his data.

So, Web 3.0 == Web 2.0 + Privacy? Sounds more like Web 2.1 to me.

------
abless
Web 3.0 = mobile web

------
saint
Of course this is very interesting, but I guess it is too early to talk about
web 3 (actually this enumeration is strange thing as well). Somehow this lacks
wow moment to be considered as web 3 (or whatever number you want).

